# Canon EOS 70D... not a new question...



## EOS (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new here and I'm from Iran. I just wanted to ask a question that is answered although it's new!

My question is: does it worth to a person who needs a camera like 60D this summer to wait for the 70D? and Is the speed of the Digic5 processor that much fast that makes people and photographers feel upgrading their old "Digic4-equipped" camera to the one that has a Digic5 processor?
(Please note that I'm not talking about the Digic5+ here)


----------



## Tijn (Jan 25, 2012)

Depends on several questions, most (if not all) related to _you_.

*- What do you need and/or want in a new camera?*

*- Does the current version camera have all of that?*

If it does:
*- Do you have the money to buy it?* (If not, then you'll have to wait regardless, and ask yourself this question again later.)

If it doesn't:
*- Can you afford to wait for this functionality for an unknown period of time, without any upgrade at all?*

To help specify this decision, keep the time scale of new products in mind. Rumours can come and pass without any actual updates. Announcements made by Canon indicate that it will arrive, but usually it is a couple of months before it actually hits the markets, and another 2-3 months before the price drops enough and it's actually available in stores. On top of that, for the 70D specifically, it's more than likely that a 7D-line upgrade will have to come first (or at the same time). Currently, even rumor-wise, there isn't much of anything about a 70D yet. It might take a while.



For me personally, as I'm also considering the 60D or 'waiting for an upgrade'...
- What do I need in an upgrade?
I want an ISO upgrade to my current 1600 max (EOS 350D), increased burst rate, increased resolution (8Mpx currently), better AF, video recording and perhaps weathersealing.

- Does the current version camera have all of that?
The current 60D has all of that. Of course, 6400 ISO (although it is a full 2 stop ISO increase) starts to look a bit unimpressive compared to the new full frame flagship (1D X) that goes up to 51200 native ISO. Considering sensor upgrades in the next version, it's more than likely that a 70D upgrade would offer an even bigger ISO upgrade.

But I shouldn't let this "extra ISO upgrade that might be incoming" stop me from buying a 60D. A 2 stops ISO increase is a large upgrade. If I wait for the 70D, the upgrade might be 3 or 4 stops in ISO performance, but waiting for it would mean not having any upgrade on all those points (ISO, resolution, AF, video, etc.), for probably well over half a year. In my case, it's pretty clear: I can't afford waiting an unknown period of time.

And if after a year the 70D is in stores, I can consider selling my 60D body with still 1 year warranty on it for a 70D if it really is that much better. I'd lose a little bit of money in the process, but that's 1 year with a very big upgrade that was well worth paying for.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

Generally speaking, the more frequent the upgrades to a line, the less significant the upgrade. The xxxD line is updated every year, changes are usually minor. Sometimes, though, a minor feature is important to you - for example, the articulating screen for some people. The xxD line gets updated at approximately 18-24 months. The 70D is something of a mystery at this point - Canon seems to have altered the positioning of the xxD line with the 60D. The 'upgrade path' from the 50D wasn't the 60D, it was the 7D, and the 60D was made into a 'super Rebel' camera (based on features, at least). 

Tijn summarized the choices very well...what it comes down to is if you need it now, get it now, and if you can afford to wait, something better will be along someday soon. Something better will _always_ be along someday soon, though...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2012)

About Digic V. It has the additional processing power to do a better job of in-camera processing of jpeg images. Not as good as you get from processing images from Raw in a computer, but if you use jpeg output, their will be cleaner images with less apparent noise.

We will likely see things like USB 3, and new batteries, and tweaks to video capability. Don't expect a lot. Hope for AFMA capability.


----------



## Tijn (Jan 25, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> About Digic V. It has the additional processing power to do a better job of in-camera processing of jpeg images. Not as good as you get from processing images from Raw in a computer, but if you use jpeg output, their will be cleaner images with less apparent noise.
> 
> We will likely see things like USB 3, and new batteries, and tweaks to video capability. Don't expect a lot. Hope for AFMA capability.



Does the 60D need new batteries? Current 60D is rated 1100 shots with one battery, that's really very good compared to most of the other models...


----------



## EOS (Jan 25, 2012)

*# of FPS in smallest res*

Thanks for your answers, I've read them carefully. Specially what "Tijn" and "neuroanatomist" said were really changed my mind.* The only question that is remained is that : How many frames per second does 60D take in the smallest resolution?*


----------



## bvukich (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: # of FPS in smallest res*



EOS said:


> Thanks for your answers, I've read them carefully. Specially what "Tijn" and "neuroanatomist" said were really changed my mind.* The only question that is remained is that : How many frames per second does 60D take in the smallest resolution?*



5.3 fps, same as at the highest resolution. The mirror still has to move just as far, and the whole sensor still needs to get read.


----------



## EOS (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I just want to wait till this summer.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 25, 2012)

there is very little difference between the 600d and the 60d if you need something now get the 600d save a bunch of cash and then you can look at selling it and upgrading when the 70d come out if it gives you what you want but at least you are shooting now. there are some pretty cheap deals around on 600d cameras. if you keep waiting you will never shoot anything because the day after the 70d come out i guarantee rumours will start about the 80d


----------



## EOS (Jan 26, 2012)

> there is very little difference between the 600d and the 60d if you need something now get the 600d save a bunch of cash and then you can look at selling it and upgrading when the 70d come out if it gives you what you want but at least you are shooting now. there are some pretty cheap deals around on 600d cameras. if you keep waiting you will never shoot anything because the day after the 70d come out i guarantee rumours will start about the 80d



Yeah you're right but I don't like it's 5.3 fps shooting (for the 60D). Even a cheap bridge-camera like Fujifilm HS20 can shoot up to 11 fps! If 70D use the Digic5 processor then it'll shoot faster frames per second.

and I've searched about the differences between the 600D and the 60D and I came up with 60D because it has better handling and slightly better performance.
Also in Iran the prices are nearly same, Canon 60D is 24000 Rials (1200$) and Canon 600D is 20000 Rials (1000$) and prices are growing every day! (and that's a problem for me and other consumers!)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2012)

EOS said:


> Yeah you're right but I don't like it's 5.3 fps shooting (for the 60D). Even a cheap bridge-camera like Fujifilm HS20 can shoot up to 11 fps! If 70D use the Digic5 processor then it'll shoot faster frames per second.



I see. And does the Fujifilm HS20 have a mirror that must be flipped up and down between each frame? Consider - the 60D and 600D have the same sensor and Digic4 processor, yet the 600D has a significantly slower frame rate because the mirror/shutter mechanism is not as robust.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jan 26, 2012)

im also playing the waiting game. i want to upgrade my 40D but i am waiting to see if there will be a new 7D this year. im in no rush, but at the same time i am also in a rush because you get annoyed at bad noise. solid camera though. i agree with the others though. its worth the wait to see whats up with the camera.


----------



## EOS (Jan 26, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I see. And does the Fujifilm HS20 have a mirror that must be flipped up and down between each frame? Consider - the 60D and 600D have the same sensor and Digic4 processor, yet the 600D has a significantly slower frame rate because the mirror/shutter mechanism is not as robust.



Yeah... as you know better than me the HS20 is a bridge camera but the others are DSLR.
-----


CatfishSoupFTW said:


> im also playing the waiting game. i want to upgrade my 40D but i am waiting to see if there will be a new 7D this year. im in no rush, but at the same time i am also in a rush because you get annoyed at bad noise. solid camera though. i agree with the others though. its worth the wait to see whats up with the camera.



yes, even if I wait till the 70D comes, then the price of 60D might drop. I only wish that it come before this summer!, though.

And thanks for your recommendations and answers.


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Jan 26, 2012)

EOS said:


> My question is: does it worth to a person who needs a camera like 60D this summer to wait for the 70D? and Is the speed of the Digic5 processor that much fast that makes people and photographers feel upgrading their old "Digic4-equipped" camera



Hmmm, on the one hand I'd wait because it /will/ be a significant upgrade, mainly in noise (allowing you to shoot in much less light) but also in processing power - I'm hoping for fun features like in-camera editing, in-camera HDR, focus peaking in live view etc.

On the other hand, when Canon introduces a new camera it's very expensive. The new and old model then take a few months to fall in price... you may be in for a long wait for the 70D to be released only to find it's too expensive while the 60D isn't that much cheaper than it is now.

As for what I'd recommend Buy now. You (I'm guessing) have no camera and an economy that's about to be hit by more sanctions. Buy now before inflation hits. It'll be much cheaper and you'll be taking photographs months sooner.

p.s. irrelevant to your question, but I know three people that have travelled the world (independently of each other) and each found that the best, friendliest people on our planet are the Iranians. I hope all goes well for you guys.


----------



## AJ (Jan 26, 2012)

The 70D may not have faster fps than the 60D.

If you need a fast framerate consider the 7D. Or 1Dx if you can afford it...


----------



## briansquibb (Jan 26, 2012)

AJ said:


> The 70D may not have faster fps than the 60D.
> 
> If you need a fast framerate consider the 7D. Or 1Dx if you can afford it...



There is precedent to this - the 40D had a higher fps than the 50D. I guess it depends on where Canon positions the 5DIII and the 7DII - if they go up in specification then the 70D will probably go up to to give the 700D some room to improve


----------



## traveller (Jan 27, 2012)

EOS said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I see. And does the Fujifilm HS20 have a mirror that must be flipped up and down between each frame? Consider - the 60D and 600D have the same sensor and Digic4 processor, yet the 600D has a significantly slower frame rate because the mirror/shutter mechanism is not as robust.
> ...



If you want ultra high fps on a budget, then there are plenty of cameras like the FujiFilm HS20 out there. Even better, they come with 24-600mm+ (equivalent) zoom lenses! Shame that what you'll get as a final result is a large quantity of mush from a long way off.


----------



## EOS (Jan 27, 2012)

Hesbehindyou said:


> ...As for what I'd recommend Buy now. You (I'm guessing) have no camera and an economy that's about to be hit by more sanctions. Buy now before inflation hits. It'll be much cheaper and you'll be taking photographs months sooner.
> p.s. irrelevant to your question, but I know three people that have travelled the world (independently of each other) and each found that the best, friendliest people on our planet are the Iranians. I hope all goes well for you guys.


Okay, I think 60D is not that much slow and according to what you and the others said, I better get it right now. however I can't buy it right now yet I can purchase the camera before this summer or later.
p.s. I hope everyone in the world be friendly and kind, then the word "war" never have a chance to be in any dictionary. And thanks for your comment, I hope it's true!



AJ said:


> The 70D may not have faster fps than the 60D.
> 
> If you need a fast framerate consider the 7D. Or 1Dx if you can afford it...


Well... buying cameras like EOS-1Ds Mark III or the all-new EOS 1Dx is completely impossible for me. Even 7D is not exist in markets because no one can buy it! (it's about 40000 Rials!=2100$) and prices are growing!


briansquibb said:


> AJ said:
> 
> 
> > The 70D may not have faster fps than the 60D.
> ...


I'm not sure about that but I'm sure that we'll see what Canon do for 70D very soon  .


traveller said:


> ...Shame that what you'll get as a final result is a large quantity of mush from a long way off.


 ;D ... and that's the reason that why I won't buy a bridge-camera. And my plan is to buy a DSLR camera that doesn't need upgrading for many years.

Anyway, I've made my mind. I'm going to buy the 60D this summer (or a little bit later  ) but if Canon released the 70D in the meanwhile and if the price of 70D was good for me_ (however I know it's impossible!)_, I'll get the 70D instead.


----------



## thejoyofsobe (Jan 27, 2012)

This would be a downgrade in FPS, ergonomics and weather sealing but if when you're ready to buy there isn't any solid information on the 70D, then you could purchase the upcoming 650D (Rebel t4i). You'd get the benefits of the latest generation of APS-C sensors along with Digic 5 and whatever new features it will have. Then of course when the 70D is released you can make the decision whether you want to sell it to upgrade.


----------



## EOS (Jan 28, 2012)

thejoyofsobe said:


> ....when the 70D is released you can make the decision whether you want to sell it to upgrade.


Well... according to the current situation in Iran, buying and then selling cameras is not a good idea. But I've already made up my mind and I'm going to buy 60D this summer or if 70D was released before this summer, I'll buy that instead of 60D.
Knowing that 60D don't support continuous autofocus in Movie mode, makes me not to buy it and wait for 70D... Maybe 70D supports continuous autofocus in movie mode (?) ... .


----------



## SPL (Jan 28, 2012)

Neuro makes a good point,...Something better will always be along someday soon, though...


----------



## Vamp898 (Jan 31, 2012)

> and Is the speed of the Digic5 processor that much fast that makes people and photographers feel upgrading their old "Digic4-equipped" camera to the one that has a Digic5 processor?



Not the speed is interesting, the High-ISO Quality is (at least for me) the much more interesting.

Also i really hope that the DIGIC5 have a higher dynamic rate than the DIGIC4. Even the Sony Alpha 580 (which cost only 400 € and is not the newest) have a much higher dynamic rate than my 60D.

So if i would not have a camera than either i would wait or (please dont be angry) would by a camera from a different vendor.

To say the truth, there are so many competitors, the largest are Sony and Nikon.

If you buy the newest camera today, you can be sure in 3 months the competitor brings a new camera which is better than the one you bought. And if you sell all your stuff and buy that camera, in 3 months that will happen again.

Its a run you can not win so if you really _need_ a camera and it should be a canon, buy one with a DIGIC4 and wait until DIGIC6 appears. Some people keep there cameras for about 7 years and i think the DIGIC6 will come sooner.


----------

